# Bum Fights



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2002)

Has anyone heard of these videos?

http://www.bumfights.com

the guys that made these videos have been arrested and are being sued.



> Special note to our customers:
> 
> As you probably heard, the producers of Bumfights, AKA the Bumfight Krew, were recently arrested on numerous felony charges for the making of Bumfights Volume 1: Cause for Concern. And yes, it's true, they are also being sued. Despite all this nonsense, we at Bumfights would like you to know that the video is still for sale, and as long as there is a 1st Ammendment in this country it's gonna take a helluva lot more than that to shut us down. The BFK would like to thank all of their loyal fans for your support and are currently hard at work on the sequel.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2002)

Yeah I've heard this on the radio, but haven't seen the video's. They are seriously duking it out!


----------



## Fade (Nov 20, 2002)

The Bum Hunter (Croc Hunter) made me laugh...does that make me a bad person??


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah, I saw it on Howard Stern, I think!  Prince, are you going to buy or rent it??  Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 21, 2002)

I downloaded from the internet it is the most funny video in the world


----------



## irontime (Nov 21, 2002)

I'd love to hit the link, but there's enough embarrassing sites on my record all ready.


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> I'd love to hit the link, but there's enough embarrassing sites on my record all ready.




No comments...


----------



## Blieb (Nov 21, 2002)

The weird thing is ... it's not all bums fighting ... it's mostly like 96-99 videos of kids and teens just duking it out ...

Somewhat entertaining ... in a guilty sort of way ...


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 21, 2002)

Yup it is mostly of kids duking it out but the bums are the cool rufus  is the funnest


----------



## Blieb (Nov 21, 2002)

I thought Bam Bam the crack dealer was funny as hell ... until he took a dump on the sidewalk ...


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

what is on it???


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> what is on it???




Video only I beleive


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 22, 2002)

I dl it from kazza


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Video only I beleive



i meant, what is it a video of


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> i meant, what is it a video of



Bums???    I can't remember.  I caught the tail end and it wasn't Stern I saw it on but on the news because it was actually disturbing because they were ending up in the hospital!  (I believe)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Nov 22, 2002)

Yep! When they were making the videos they had posters all over town promoting them......

It's crazy!  Those guys are in big shit trouble here in Vegas and in Calif.


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Yep! When they were making the videos they had posters all over town promoting them......
> 
> It's crazy!  Those guys are in big shit trouble here in Vegas and in Calif.




How come???


----------



## redtree511 (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone seen this one yet??  Saw this on TV, checked out site and looks funny!!

http://www.bumshow.com/Images/Sample1.wmv


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd almost like to laugh at it but it seems wrong to use them like that, I thought they got sued like a year ago???


----------



## redtree511 (Nov 5, 2003)

I am not sure, i heard someone was getting sued. Guess got thrown out??

Ordered DVD today...figured what the hell.


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, I've been a big fan of fight watching for a long time.  There's nothing better then watching a real hardcore fight.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> i meant, what is it a video of


Bums as in drunks Coleman, they pay them to beat the crap out of each other


----------



## JJJ (Nov 5, 2003)

Just saw bumfights volume 2. Mostly africanamerican gangmembers fighting. Fucked up. 

Was hoping one of the bums would have a knife or sumtin, cutting the "bum hunter". Sure had it comeing...


----------



## Larva (Nov 6, 2003)

i saw i htink the first one, real fucked up, its the one when a bum gets bum fights tatooed on his head and the other gets it on his hands. def wrong what those guys do.


----------

